# Colorado’s statewide snowpack has flatlined



## Bootboy (Aug 25, 2020)

Yeah, there will be no desert packraft floats this year. Most of Utah is under 60%. On track for worst year in the 31 year data set [emoji22]


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

STill better then 2018 so far...at least on the statewide levels...









Still depressing and its gonna make for a skimpy season most likely. Colorado and Yampa and South Platte River Basins are looking the worst and hovering around 2018 levels but for once Southern Colorado and the Dolores, Rio Grande, Gunnison and Arkanasas river basins are bringing the statewide levels up. Still a bellow average year...but maybe not horrible. Maybe we'll get lucky with a heavy spring season...fingers crossed at least.


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Hard to give a thumbs up concerning such dismal news. But, thanks for posting the updates.

Yes, keep our fingers crossed. I think it was last year that the Salt looked bad this time of year then proceeded to have a banner year.


----------



## Electric-Mayhem (Jan 19, 2004)

GeoRon said:


> Hard to give a thumbs up concerning such dismal news. But, thanks for posting the updates.
> 
> Yes, keep our fingers crossed. I think it was last year that the Salt looked bad this time of year then proceeded to have a banner year.


It was looking bad in that it was only like 12-14in SWE at Hannagan but then storms came through and brought it up. It was an ok season but mostly came up middway through permit season. 

This year SWE is currently around 1 inch and dropping and no real indication of storm system. Its ok though...doesn't sound like the Salt is gonna be open this year anyways. The Apache tribe decided they don't want anyone on their land during a pandemic and Tonto National Forest peeps are following suit.

I keep seeing an article pop up saying "Colorado Mountains set to get 24" of snow" but not sure where exactly that is and if it will hold out. Storms have been super mild in front range this year though...except for that unseasonably early and large one.


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

We are in a La nino circulation. Overall a dryer year. It seems like the last time we had a La nino the snow season started off reasonably strong (like this season), then like no snow during Jan into Feb (like now) but then it started snowing and the season ended pretty good. 

Anyone with similar or different recollections?


----------



## jbolson (Apr 6, 2005)

la nina actually


----------



## SherpaDave (Dec 28, 2017)

It looks like the next week will be better for CA and should proceed east to give you some snow.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jbolson said:


> la nina actually


More like El Noneyo


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> I keep seeing an article pop up saying "Colorado Mountains set to get 24" of snow" but not sure where exactly that is and if it will hold out. Storms have been super mild in front range this year though...except for that unseasonably early and large one.


The San Juans are predicted to get the most out of the upcoming storm as it were, they are saying 1-3 inches for the Sangre's.. So, as usual, Wolf Creek will get hammered, and the rest of the state will get bupkis


----------



## theusualsuspect (Apr 11, 2014)

See you on the Dolores I guess 😉


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Let's all hope that February through May bring us up to normal. It's not uncommon to get the bulk of our water in late spring, hopefully that'll happen this year.


----------



## jbri51 (Oct 1, 2020)

theusualsuspect said:


> See you on the Dolores I guess 😉


The Dolores Basin is currently 65% of avg... Wolf Creek, where most of the snowfall in the state has fallen, flows in the the Rio Grande. Silverton reported 16" this morning. A lot more of this would help.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

According to the outlook maps, it's grim









Copied from here:






Climate Prediction Center - Seasonal Color Maps


Seasonal Color Maps



www.cpc.ncep.noaa.gov


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

Electric-Mayhem said:


> STill better then 2018 so far...at least on the statewide levels...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Electric-Mayhem, I've accessed this NRCS chart in the past but I can't find it now after extensive wanderings at the NRCS website. 

I'm working on regional maps to include an array for the western US state charts such as this. Frequently once I find the chart I can poach the data. For example, consider a geographically arranged map of charts for western state whereby all states would be available for consideration.

Thanks if possible.


----------



## jbri51 (Oct 1, 2020)

GeoRon said:


> Electric-Mayhem, I've accessed this NRCS chart in the past but I can't find it now after extensive wanderings at the NRCS website.
> 
> I'm working on regional maps to include an array for the western US state charts such as this. Frequently once I find the chart I can poach the data. For example, consider a geographically arranged map of charts for western state whereby all states would be available for consideration.
> 
> Thanks if possible.


For each state's snowpack simply Google "(state) snowpack". From there look for the SNOTEL website and it will direct you to map.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

jbri51 said:


> For each state's snowpack simply Google "(state) snowpack". From there look for the SNOTEL website and it will direct you to map.


Or just go here


https://www.wrcc.dri.edu/snotelanom/basinswen.html



Handy Dandy map of the western US showing snowpack, from our friends at the desert research institute in NV


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

It is the chart I'm interested in. Maps of current day status are easy to come by. What I'd like to do is put charts like EM's on map of the Western US so that current trends and historical comparisons are displayed. I do a similar map when I produce the Western Rivers Forecast. Except in the Forecasts case it is the "last ten-next ten days" of weather and flows.


----------



## MNichols (Nov 20, 2015)

Colorado water supply outlook



https://www.wcc.nrcs.usda.gov/ftpref/states/co/wsor/borco121.pdf



Nice discussion, a little long but worth the read IMHO, YMMV


----------



## GeoRon (Jun 24, 2015)

The water supply outlook report contained the graph(page 3) that I was seeking. Unfortunately, I still can find it or the supporting data available at the NRCS as a stand alone entity.


----------

